# Network Drive For All Users



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

I have a network drive on my computer on the admin account, but when i log into another users account (which is limited account) it will not let me map network drive, it gives me error that, how can i share a network drive with all users on my computer please?

Many Thanks
Louis


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is the machine with the shared drive running XP-Home?

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------

